# No budget 5.1



## eviling (Apr 14, 2010)

What would be your dream 5.1 home audio if you found yourself with no budget?

Sent from my unknown using Tapatalk


----------



## dcfis (Sep 9, 2016)

Except with JBL EVERESTS and JBL Sub towers.

But seriously, Id be just fine with this

https://austin.craigslist.org/ele/d/ultimate-home-theater-martin/6277331943.html


----------



## HardCoreDore (Apr 30, 2014)

dcfis said:


> Except with JBL EVERESTS and JBL Sub towers.
> 
> But seriously, Id be just fine with this
> 
> https://austin.craigslist.org/ele/d/ultimate-home-theater-martin/6277331943.html


Damn! That's a hell of a deal if he really paid fifteen g's for that system new. You'd need some beefy amplification for it though. A nice Adcom or McIntosh offering would work nicely 

I wonder why he selling it so cheap? Maybe he needs cash b/c he lost his business in the flood??? 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## BrainMach1 (Jun 19, 2014)

How high is the water line on the cabinets?

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## HardCoreDore (Apr 30, 2014)

BrainMach1 said:


> How high is the water line on the cabinets?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


It's pretty low LOL!, they're planar electrostatic speakers. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## dcfis (Sep 9, 2016)

He is in Austin, no flood


----------



## HardCoreDore (Apr 30, 2014)

dcfis said:


> He is in Austin, no flood


My bad. I thought I read Houston... 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## SPLEclipse (Aug 17, 2012)

FWIW, I've heard those electrostatics in person. They will get pretty loud but I wasn't a huge fan of them. I actually thermaled one of the amps that was running them when I was auditioning, lol.

My no-budget setup would change month-to-month no matter what I got, so it's a moot point to even pick anything.


----------



## eviling (Apr 14, 2010)

I ask because I'm just fishing for some ideas, I've heard the Logan's at the Best buy magnolia room I was not impressed. I'd be just as happy with some Klipsch but I was curious for options, maybe some JBL lines I don't know I do love some JBL if anybody has any old-school ideas I could look up. Perhaps the question was to vague. 

Was looking at SVS they seem pretty nice. But IDK where I can hear them :-/

Sent from my unknown using Tapatalk


----------



## HardCoreDore (Apr 30, 2014)

eviling said:


> I ask because I'm just fishing for some ideas, I've heard the Logan's at the Best buy magnolia room I was not impressed. I'd be just as happy with some Klipsch but I was curious for options, maybe some JBL lines I don't know I do love some JBL if anybody has any old-school ideas I could look up. Perhaps the question was to vague.
> 
> Was looking at SVS they seem pretty nice. But IDK where I can hear them :-/
> 
> Sent from my unknown using Tapatalk


My bad. You were pretty vague. If you truly have no budget definitely McIntosh processing & power with Dynaudio or Focal speakers. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## dcfis (Sep 9, 2016)

You gotta be careful throwing that out there. There are some nice sounding Dyn and focal for the proper size room in a 2 channel. They are way too expensive and have very little cone area for proper HT use. If it has a small mtm or a 6.5 and single tweeter you know its for 2 channel. You would want something like classic Dunlavy (which there are lots out there and used are a huge cost per dollar proposition) Bigger Magnepans, Martin Logan, Legacy Audio, Many different line arrays, JBL current and classic , Altec, Geddes, Hawthorne and the like.


----------



## eviling (Apr 14, 2010)

HardCoreDore said:


> My bad. You were pretty vague. If you truly have no budget definitely McIntosh processing & power with Dynaudio or Focal speakers.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Ok lol that's a little out ragiouse but man those GRANDE UTOPIA EM focals sound magnificent in reviews. But no way I can afford that good god man. Lol I was thinking like 5k$ with amp. :-/ so let's re ask the question what would anybody get for a 2000-4000 budget on speakers and a nice amp or broken any whitch way under that cap. 

Sent from my unknown using Tapatalk


----------



## dcfis (Sep 9, 2016)

Actually in real audiophile circles those focals are a joke. Reviewers fawn over the beautiful cabinets and audiophile jewelry and of course most of all the price. The first class service and setup that the company arranges is all the buttkissing those guys crave. As for the speakers themselves? They get embarrassed by Vandersteen, Legacy, Wilson, Revel, Raidho, Sonus Faber, B&W, Tannoy, Nola, JBL,TAD, ect ect Not to mention the many great DiY or custom built wonders that spank them. It is known

I think for a full HT used MLs are the best value one can hope for and they do 2 channel really well too. The room has to be right. Emotiva makes great sounding stuff for not a ton. The ML guys used to love the sunfire amps. Not sure what they are using now


----------



## dcfis (Sep 9, 2016)

Some of those Open baffle diy or custom speakers like GR Research, Spatial, Emerald and many others would be smoking too


----------



## rockytophigh (Apr 16, 2008)

I think it's probably too much to try for imho. Decent should provide sufficient results in most cases.


----------



## dcfis (Sep 9, 2016)

Whats too much?


----------



## rockytophigh (Apr 16, 2008)

Too much thought for 5.1 with so many easy and affordable solutions available. Strong left and right with a crisp (detailed) center should do for switching back to 2 channel listening.


----------



## dcfis (Sep 9, 2016)

Yeah, thats why they sell big mac HTIAB at the box stores, Im not quite sure what that has to do with a no budget HT?


----------



## rockytophigh (Apr 16, 2008)

It doesn't at all....my tiny opinion is that you build a 5.1 system around a strong 2 channel system that you can switch between. I have a hybrid ribbon speaker for a center and I love the clarity in the vocals. Price no option would be Apogee Grand with fill in the blank Apogee extras


----------



## Manic1! (May 17, 2011)

Home page DIY Sound Group


----------



## capea4 (Sep 2, 2010)

I did a serious (just short of a mil) Mac theater a few years ago. It was ok. I did a monster cinema in bermuda with datasat processing and amps and b&w 800 customs, that was pretty pimp. I think I'd do datasat with rbh sound t series, always loved the signatures. That or genelec. Meridian is cool, but the dsp sucks.imho.


----------



## SQ_Blaze (Sep 29, 2008)

eviling said:


> I ask because I'm just fishing for some ideas, I've heard the Logan's at the Best buy magnolia room I was not impressed. I'd be just as happy with some Klipsch but I was curious for options, maybe some JBL lines I don't know I do love some JBL if anybody has any old-school ideas I could look up. Perhaps the question was to vague.
> 
> Was looking at SVS they seem pretty nice. But IDK where I can hear them :-/
> 
> Sent from my unknown using Tapatalk


Martin Logan... Well, for starters, you can't audition them in a Worst Buy Magnolia store and expect to hear good things from them. Horrible rooms, horrible placement, and typically powered by a receiver through a speaker switcher. Nothing good comes from that kind of mess when dealing with Martin Logan speakers. Most of them swing between 4 ohms down to 1 or 1.5 ohms. No receiver is going to do them justice at those impedances. 

You need to hear them set up properly in a high end retailer show room, usually powered by a dedicated stand-alone amp or two with balls, a preamp and a good source whether it be digital or analog. Ask me how I know...


SVS subs... I've had them all. Well, mostly. I've owned seven or eight over the years. I've had their TOTL offerings as well as their sealed units. I've even run multiples of them at the same time (swarm setup). They all do great with movies, but with music, they're all too heavy and sluggish sounding. The sealed ones did pretty good, but still lack a bit for music duty. 


Klipsch... The Heritage line was and is always a good choice. Their entry level line is fine for movies as long as you have the treble dialed down. The higher up you go in their line, the more refined they get and are great for both movies and music. Nothing like some really efficient speakers blasting out some clean dynamics and great transients. That they do very well. 


JBL... Their vintage stuff from the late 70's through late 80's were excellent. I had a pair of their TOTL huge bookshelf speakers, the L112's. That was their consumer version of the 4411 studio monitors. Excellent speakers that I wish I still owned. Look at any of their consumer or pro offerings from those years. Of course, the crossovers in them would have to be re-capped, and the trim pots for the mids and tweeters cleaned, overhauled or replaced. 

Take a look at Kendrick Sound over in Japan if you want to go balls to the walls with JBL.


----------



## SQ_Blaze (Sep 29, 2008)

dcfis said:


> Actually in real audiophile circles those focals are a joke. Reviewers fawn over the beautiful cabinets and audiophile jewelry and of course most of all the price. The first class service and setup that the company arranges is all the buttkissing those guys crave. As for the speakers themselves? They get embarrassed by Vandersteen, Legacy, Wilson, Revel, Raidho, Sonus Faber, B&W, Tannoy, Nola, JBL,TAD, ect ect Not to mention the many great DiY or custom built wonders that spank them. It is known
> 
> I think for a full HT used MLs are the best value one can hope for and they do 2 channel really well too. The room has to be right. Emotiva makes great sounding stuff for not a ton. The ML guys used to love the sunfire amps. Not sure what they are using now


I wouldn't exactly say they are a joke, but they are way too soft on the top end and have way too recessed mids. And for their size, bass performance isn't all that impressive considering what you're paying for them. It's true that there's a lot better for a lot less.

For the ML's, a lot of guys are still using Sunfire amps as long as they can keep the amps alive (only because of age). Some like myself are going back even further and using even older Carver amps that have been updated and upgraded by retired techs that used to work for Bob Carver back in the day. The two modded and updated M-500t amps I'm using now are some of the best sounding amps I've ever owned, and I've owned a bunch including Audio Research, Parasound, Aragon, Threshold, McIntosh, Krell, Hafler, Mark Levinson, both solid state and tube.

For ML owners that are buying new amps, a lot of them are going with Emotiva, Parasound, NAD and Rotel.


----------



## schmiddr2 (Aug 10, 2009)

Before you start picking out equipment, I'd decide on placement options. Also, if you are a movie person then you might consider 5.1.4. Generally ceiling space is free space, so adding 4 up high is not too tough other than cable routing.


----------



## HardCoreDore (Apr 30, 2014)

eviling said:


> Ok lol that's a little out ragiouse but man those GRANDE UTOPIA EM focals sound magnificent in reviews. But no way I can afford that good god man. Lol I was thinking like 5k$ with amp. :-/ so let's re ask the question what would anybody get for a 2000-4000 budget on speakers and a nice amp or broken any whitch way under that cap.
> 
> Sent from my unknown using Tapatalk


Yes, it might sound a little outrageous, but you did say "no budget" 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Porsche (Jun 29, 2008)

anyone saying dynaudio doesn't work well in HT clearly hasn't heard them, my 7.2 system is stellar and i have designed many very nice theaters using dynaudio. i also use them in custom design systems as well that are even better IMO

also, to those throwing around mcintosh as great equipment i can assure you there is a lot of options that are better for less money


----------



## HardCoreDore (Apr 30, 2014)

Porsche said:


> anyone saying dynaudio doesn't work well in HT clearly hasn't heard them, my 7.2 system is stellar and i have designed many very nice theaters using dynaudio. i also use them in custom design systems as well that are even better IMO
> 
> also, to those throwing around mcintosh as great equipment i can assure you there is a lot of options that are better for less money


I'm sure there are. I'm a Pioneer Elite & Denon man myself. I just have always seen McIntosh as in some senses to be "Unobtainium" for my budget. If I could afford it I would probably take a long hard look at Adcom too. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## eviling (Apr 14, 2010)

My goals are - 

TV, most like played in a 2.1 or a multi channel setup, of course movies but music is my passion

I have a set of ads L990's I plan to refurbish but they're a long way from ready. The cabinates decent needs a refinish, the woofers are not original and are bad shape, the soft some tweeters and mids are in perfect shape though but needs new grills for both towers I was going to put them on my girls vintage 1976 marantz TT off a tube amp maybe, I hadn't decided, the L990s would do better with some power. 

My girl says I should build around the ads's but honestly I just bought a house IDK when I'm going to refurbish those, I've had them 2 years already haha you know how that goes. 

Anyways, I suppose building off a solid 2.1 does sound like a good idea and I had been thinking that, as well as these Martin Logan level stuff is probably not worth it for me I don't have the headroolm it's a small living room, 16x16. 

Far as the Atmos, I'd consider it but figuring out how to hide the cables has me grounded from take off with that idea, I don't even want the 2 satalites in the rear to have wires ran on my floor. But none of the wireless converters I've seen run or are rated HiFi, although I found some HiFi rated ones for the focals think it was like 300$ for each portal. 

Sent from my unknown using Tapatalk


----------



## HardCoreDore (Apr 30, 2014)

eviling said:


> My goals are -
> 
> TV, most like played in a 2.1 or a multi channel setup, of course movies but music is my passion
> 
> ...


Forget about wireless! You will NEVER get decent sound without good old fashioned ofc wire. Trust me on this. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## SQ_Blaze (Sep 29, 2008)

eviling said:


> Anyways, I suppose building off a solid 2.1 does sound like a good idea and I had been thinking that, as well as these Martin Logan level stuff is probably not worth it for me I don't have the headroolm it's a small living room, 16x16.


I went through quite a few multi-channel HT setups as well as a dedicated 5.1 music only system for SACD. In the end, I'm happiest and get the best results with a solid, quality 2.1 system. 

Also, many ML speakers will work perfectly fine in a 16x16 room. The most important thing in a room like that is the acoustics. You'll need good wall treatments and bass traps.


----------



## eviling (Apr 14, 2010)

What kind of wall treatments?

Sent from my unknown using Tapatalk


----------



## eviling (Apr 14, 2010)

Porsche said:


> anyone saying dynaudio doesn't work well in HT clearly hasn't heard them, my 7.2 system is stellar and i have designed many very nice theaters using dynaudio. i also use them in custom design systems as well that are even better IMO
> 
> also, to those throwing around mcintosh as great equipment i can assure you there is a lot of options that are better for less money


How expensive is dynaudio ? I have to drive like an hour to hear them. 


Found these jbls on eBay - 








Sent from my unknown using Tapatalk


----------



## SPLEclipse (Aug 17, 2012)

Manic1! said:


> Home page DIY Sound Group


I was going to post the same link. Plenty of great kits there for real theater use and much cheaper than comparable alternatives.


----------



## SQ_Blaze (Sep 29, 2008)

eviling said:


> What kind of wall treatments?
> 
> Sent from my unknown using Tapatalk


The Basics of Room Acoustics: Bass Traps, Diffusors, Acoustic Panels


----------



## Porsche (Jun 29, 2008)

SQ_Blaze said:


> The Basics of Room Acoustics: Bass Traps, Diffusors, Acoustic Panels


unless you are spending some serious money on the system spend this money for room treatment on better gear


----------



## SQ_Blaze (Sep 29, 2008)

Porsche said:


> unless you are spending some serious money on the system spend this money for room treatment on better gear


To a point, but the room is always the most overlooked part of a system. No amount of power, or subwoofers, or equalization will solve room issues such as massive peaks and massive suckouts. 

Unless you're setting up your system for near-field listening, then at some point, you need to address the room acoustics, especially if it's a very symmetrical room. 

Digital room correction via DSP helps a lot, but some rooms can't be helped other than tuning the actual acoustics of that room.


----------



## Porsche (Jun 29, 2008)

SQ_Blaze said:


> To a point, but the room is always the most overlooked part of a system. No amount of power, or subwoofers, or equalization will solve room issues such as massive peaks and massive suckouts.
> 
> Unless you're setting up your system for near-field listening, then at some point, you need to address the room acoustics, especially if it's a very symmetrical room.
> 
> Digital room correction via DSP helps a lot, but some rooms can't be helped other than tuning the actual acoustics of that room.


i agree that acoustics are important, but $1k speakers looking into room acoustics is a wasted effort and wasted money.


----------



## eviling (Apr 14, 2010)

If I went the pro way with a separate amp and dsp, what would be the interface for everything I can't wrap my head around a system I can't understand :/ like the HDMI portal essnetialy is what's missing in my head where does everything communicate? Or do I run off the TV's outputs IDK :/ I suppose a newer tv might have enough inputs were getting a nice oled LG they look bad ass

Sent from my unknown using Tapatalk


----------



## Porsche (Jun 29, 2008)

eviling said:


> If I went the pro way with a separate amp and dsp, what would be the interface for everything I can't wrap my head around a system I can't understand :/ like the HDMI portal essnetialy is what's missing in my head where does everything communicate? Or do I run off the TV's outputs IDK :/ I suppose a newer tv might have enough inputs were getting a nice oled LG they look bad ass
> 
> Sent from my unknown using Tapatalk


whats your budget on said system


----------



## eviling (Apr 14, 2010)

I'd say no more than 5k on everything sound or my woman's head might explode. 

Sent from my unknown using Tapatalk


----------



## Porsche (Jun 29, 2008)

eviling said:


> I'd say no more than 5k on everything sound or my woman's head might explode.
> 
> Sent from my unknown using Tapatalk


i wouldn't waste my time with an active speaker system, etc. get a nice receiver that has some dsp processing, should cost you about $800-$1200, spend the rest on some speakers and call it a day


----------



## eviling (Apr 14, 2010)

Porsche said:


> i wouldn't waste my time with an active speaker system, etc. get a nice receiver that has some dsp processing, should cost you about $800-$1200, spend the rest on some speakers and call it a day


What's a good top shelf av receiver I've seen the inside of Denon and marantz they don't look all that impressive, read allot about Denon cables being loose inside the units off the PCB, so I'm warry where to put my money on this :-/ the receiver I have no idea I can pick some speakers any day of the week that's my thang but receivers and home audio just not really as good as my car audio knowledge TBH. 

Sent from my unknown using Tapatalk


----------



## SQ_Blaze (Sep 29, 2008)

Porsche said:


> i agree that acoustics are important, but $1k speakers looking into room acoustics is a wasted effort and wasted money.


It doesn't matter if he's running a pair of $300 speakers. If he's dealing with horrid acoustics from a near perfect square room (16x16), treating the room is going to do a LOT more than throwing money at more expensive gear.


----------



## SQ_Blaze (Sep 29, 2008)

eviling said:


> What's a good top shelf av receiver I've seen the inside of Denon and marantz they don't look all that impressive, read allot about Denon cables being loose inside the units off the PCB, so I'm warry where to put my money on this :-/ the receiver I have no idea I can pick some speakers any day of the week that's my thang but receivers and home audio just not really as good as my car audio knowledge TBH.
> 
> Sent from my unknown using Tapatalk


Denon and Marantz are the same thing. They're both built in the same factory. Their chassis' are laid out the same, components are basically the same, just different cosmetics and slightly different software. Just take a look under the hood of comparable models from each brand and you'll see what I mean.

If... IF... I were to get back into multi-channel HT, I'd go with Rotel, NAD, Anthem or Arcam. Or I would go separates with a pre/proc and multi-ch amp from Emotiva or Parasound.


----------



## Porsche (Jun 29, 2008)

SQ_Blaze said:


> It doesn't matter if he's running a pair of $300 speakers. If he's dealing with horrid acoustics from a near perfect square room (16x16), treating the room is going to do a LOT more than throwing money at more expensive gear.


BS. unless the room is all glass and hardwood surface with no furniture than that is not true. he looking at spending maybe $5k on the whole system, how much do you think room acoustics cost to do a room correctly. $5k is $5k, $300 dollar speakers like you stated is not going to see any improvement in a treated room


----------



## Porsche (Jun 29, 2008)

eviling said:


> What's a good top shelf av receiver I've seen the inside of Denon and marantz they don't look all that impressive, read allot about Denon cables being loose inside the units off the PCB, so I'm warry where to put my money on this :-/ the receiver I have no idea I can pick some speakers any day of the week that's my thang but receivers and home audio just not really as good as my car audio knowledge TBH.
> 
> Sent from my unknown using Tapatalk


integral makes a nice receiver in that budget


----------



## SQ_Blaze (Sep 29, 2008)

Porsche said:


> BS. unless the room is all glass and hardwood surface with no furniture than that is not true. he looking at spending maybe $5k on the whole system, how much do you think room acoustics cost to do a room correctly. $5k is $5k, $300 dollar speakers like you stated is not going to see any improvement in a treated room


BS?... No, not really. 

I never said the OP had to buy from that company. He asked what kind of panels I was talking about and I posted the link as an example instead of explaining it.

You can make these panels and get 95% of the same results for maybe a couple hundred bucks for the entire room. 

But hey, what do I know?... I've only been dealing with this stuff for the past 20+ years.

I don't know why everyone on this site has to be so doggone argumentative all the time. Everybody always trying to prove others wrong.


----------



## SQ_Blaze (Sep 29, 2008)

Porsche said:


> integral makes a nice receiver in that budget


Nothing more than Onkyo receivers with possibly slightly better parts and features. Nothing to write home about. And it's Integra.


----------



## eviling (Apr 14, 2010)

SQ_Blaze said:


> BS?... No, not really.
> 
> I never said the OP had to buy from that company. He asked what kind of panels I was talking about and I posted the link as an example instead of explaining it.
> 
> ...


Boys boys ! Calm yourselves it's just the internet we all have opinions and they all stink like our assholes. That's just how this ****ing works. I feel both ways, treatment good but I don't have time for treatment and not really needed the rooms pretty square maybe some small issues for accoustics I'll have to review that site you linked me when I get a chance. I've heard of anthem in the top end audio mags my machanic used to give me. I'll have to check it out, were they ones who did Atmos first or something?

And isn't their a new audio thing? Uhm I forget I think it's much like Atmos. Not sure. Might of been a propietery version from a company I saw. 

Anyways atmost seems cool but I doubt I'll care if rocks sound like they're falling above me, although I like to look at shiney things I'm a pretty simple person. 

Sent from my unknown using Tapatalk


----------



## Porsche (Jun 29, 2008)

SQ_Blaze said:


> BS?... No, not really.
> 
> I never said the OP had to buy from that company. He asked what kind of panels I was talking about and I posted the link as an example instead of explaining it.
> 
> ...


im not being argumentative, what i said is with a under $1k pair of speakers doing a room with acoustic panels is a waste and you you are much better off spanding the money and better speakers and that is true, especially if the room is being used for theatre.

glad you beed dong this for 20 years, i have been for about 25 myself. Memphis Home Theater and Home Automation


----------



## eviling (Apr 14, 2010)

Porsche said:


> im not being argumentative, what i said is with a under $1k pair of speakers doing a room with acoustic panels is a waste and you you are much better off spanding the money and better speakers and that is true, especially if the room is being used for theatre.
> 
> glad you beed dong this for 20 years, i have been for about 25 myself. Memphis Home Theater and Home Automation


I'd appreciate it if you two would put your dicks away. This is a peaceful place please and thank you. 

Sent from my unknown using Tapatalk


----------



## Porsche (Jun 29, 2008)

SQ_Blaze said:


> Nothing more than Onkyo receivers with possibly slightly better parts and features. Nothing to write home about. And it's Integra.


correct, it s an onkyo on steroids but for a turnkey system with a budget of $5k its a pretty nice piece. the brands you mentions for separates all pretty nice but again they don't fit into a $5k budget if you are buying new and current technology.


----------



## Porsche (Jun 29, 2008)

eviling said:


> I'd appreciate it if you two would put your dicks away. This is a peaceful place please and thank you.
> 
> Sent from my unknown using Tapatalk


very well, do as you please, its your money, later


----------



## eviling (Apr 14, 2010)

Porsche said:


> very well, do as you please, its your money, later


That wasn't an act of agreession or asking you to leave but if your gonna be rude and insult my budget and cause a rucus you can find the door sir. I work hard for my money please respect me. Thats not how you treat people brother. 

Sent from my unknown using Tapatalk


----------



## Porsche (Jun 29, 2008)

eviling said:


> That wasn't an act of agreession or asking you to leave but if your gonna be rude and insult my budget and cause a rucus you can find the door sir. I work hard for my money please respect me. Thats not you treat people brother.
> 
> Sent from my unknown using Tapatalk


insult your budget, not at all and how you would come to that conclusion is pretty odd. $5k is $5k, use it wisely which is why i was stating don't wast your money on acoustics because you will be much better off spending it on a nicer pair of speakers. please show me where i insulted you or anyone else, the integra is a very nice and well built piece for $1200 or so bucks, are separates better, perhaps, but the anthem preamp alone is about $3k, the anthem is $2500ish if i am not mistaken.


----------



## eviling (Apr 14, 2010)

Porsche said:


> insult your budget, not at all and how you would come to that conclusion is pretty odd. $5k is $5k, use it wisely which is why i was stating don't wast your money on acoustics because you will be much better off spending it on a nicer pair of speakers. please show me where i insulted you or anyone else, the integra is a very nice and well built piece for $1200 or so bucks, are separates better, perhaps, but the anthem preamp alone is about $3k, the anthem is $2500ish if i am not mistaken.


You Called my budget a turkey budget 

Anyways I do like this Anthem MRX-720 found one on eBay from an installer who had a client change their mind trying to score that one in warranty under budget  2500$ is a bit much of my budget yes I agree. 

Sent from my unknown using Tapatalk


----------



## Porsche (Jun 29, 2008)

eviling said:


> You Called my budget a turkey budget
> 
> Anyways I do like this Anthem MRX-720 found one on eBay from an installer who had a client change their mind trying to score that one in warranty under budget  2500$ is a bit much of my budget yes I agree.
> 
> Sent from my unknown using Tapatalk


i said "turnkey" meaning you have $5k to spend and want it complete for $5k, theres nothing rude about that. The MRX720 is a very nice piece and it sells new for about $2500, thats a receiver with all the bells/whistles and i believe its 140 watts x 7 and setup for atmos but you have to add an amp for those. i like anthem a lot, very solid gear for the money


----------



## eviling (Apr 14, 2010)

Porsche said:


> i said "turnkey" meaning you have $5k to spend and want it complete for $5k, theres nothing rude about that. The MRX720 is a very nice piece and it sells new for about $2500, thats a receiver with all the bells/whistles and i believe its 140 watts x 7 and setup for atmos but you have to add an amp for those. i like anthem a lot, very solid gear for the money


My bad I misread.  Haha I was like who's this mother ****ing guy calling me a turkey hahaha

Sent from my unknown using Tapatalk


----------



## SQ_Blaze (Sep 29, 2008)

The fact of the matter is that the both of us are right. It's just that we have two different ways of addressing the issue. And one of us has a bit of an arrogant flare. Then again, come to think of it, from an outsider's view, I guess it looks like we both do.

It just bugs the hell out of me when someone calls BS on something I said when they know darn well it isn't. It's just another way of addressing the issue. 

Point is, "IF" the room has noticeable acoustic issues, throwing better equipment at it isn't going to fix it. Throwing better speakers at it isn't going to fix it, throwing a DSP isn't going to fix it, though it will help. 

Anyway...


----------



## eviling (Apr 14, 2010)

Anyway indeed sir. We're audio guys we come with the arogance it's the lead attubute that leads us to believe we deserve to own the best, and by that very nature we're all the best and when we meet we fight. 

I digress, I ordered the anthem! Got it at a pretty darn good price brand new with warranty too! Saved 500$ easy and no tax so win. 

Now, the gentleman I purchase it from recommends paradigm, monitors or prestige, I feel their a bit uppity and no balls from what I see. All full range drivers and **** :/ and he might be a little bias. 

I'd be interested in setting with maybe 2 6s or 8's a horn or ribbon, and a 10 or 12 on the side of the tower. The JBL L7 comes damn close to that. 


Sidebar- this all stems from a robery that took place in my storage unit while I was preparing to move I had all my goodies in their and it got cracked  I had some basic JBL cs480 satalites IDK if anybody remembers me posting about them awhile back, a member here found them for me they meant allot because my fiences father passed this summer and he had a nice set of cs480's so I bought them for our place but the 7 piece set brand new in box I found them. The 300$ Denon 5.1 I had was in their. My Logitech z5500(whitch I've already replaced  ) but we came into some money so we decide to move on and just get nice stuff. Start over. They took all my Nick nacks also, most my stuff nice reference set of 300$ headphones not top dollar but the best headphones I'd personally ever heard and I've heard 900$ headphones the akg k550 were stupendous​ rich clear and perfectly delivered. My winter cloths as well. But we moving on 

Sent from my unknown using Tapatalk


----------



## SQ_Blaze (Sep 29, 2008)

eviling said:


> Anyway indeed sir. We're audio guys we come with the arogance it's the lead attubute that leads us to believe we deserve to own the best, and by that very nature we're all the best and when we meet we fight.
> 
> I digress, I ordered the anthem! Got it at a pretty darn good price brand new with warranty too! Saved 500$ easy and no tax so win.
> 
> ...


Which Anthem did you get, the 520 or 720? Just curious. 

So now you're just looking for speakers, right? If so, is 2-ch more important to you in this system? If so, I would want to put at least 50% of your leftover budget on just the two front speakers. 

For the mains, I'd very seriously consider something like the Elac Debut F6 or the Elac Uni Fi UF5. I'd lean more towards the UF5. Just a touch lighter in the bass, but a whole lot better everywhere else, where it counts. Bass can be resolved with a good sub.

You can go with any number of the Rythmik Audio offerings as they offer up excellent movie performance as well as very musical performance with their subs. For the money, you may want to seriously consider them. You can get one hell of a sub that will last you several systems for years to come. 

For a center channel, the matching Elac Uni Fi UC51 makes sense as the right choice. Likewise for surrounds, the Elac Uni Fi UB5. 


This is all based off of the assumption of your original $5k budget with $2k gone to an Anthem 720, which leaves you $3k.

Mains - $1k
Sub - $1k
Center - $350
Surrounds - $500

That would leave you with $250 for cables or music or movies, etc, etc. 

That's one hell of a complete system geared mainly around sound quality with the ability to get down and nasty on movie night.


----------



## DPGstereo (Jan 16, 2013)

View attachment 190466


I demo'd this theater a few years back. One of those have to be there moments. Very nice guy. Bought gear from him. I entered his home, that day, through his garage. Inside his 4 car garage was a Lamborghini, Porsche, Ferrari and Audi. Not base model cars. I will respect his privacy.

That day, that system, changed my opinion of what I thought I knew about audio. I listened and learned a lot from him and his friends in the audio world.

This was his starter system. Mostly McIntosh gear.
MX136, MC1.2KW(10) MC2KW(2), MCD1100, MS750(2) MVP881, C1000C/P/T, MPC1500, HT-2 SUBS(2) HT3F(2) WS350(2) XRT2K, XCS2K, XR27(2) XCS350(2) PS AUDIO PPP(8) RGPC 1200(20) RGPC POLE PIG(4) JL GOTHAM SUBS(2) SONOS ZP90-W4S MOD, LUMAGEN RADIANCE SCALER, SONY VPH-G90U PROJECTOR, SVS SCISSOR LIFT, STEWART STUDIOTEK 120" MOTORIZED SCREEN, ASC ACOUSTIC PANELS & BASS TRAPS, CINEMA-TECH SEATING, WIREWORLD PLATINUM STARLIGHT HDMI, GOLD ECLIPSE CABLES & SILVER ELECTRA PC'S
Reference System: ACCUPHASE A200 MONOBLOCK AMPS, C3850 PRE-AMP, DP900 CD/SACD PRECISION TRANSPORT, DC901 PRECISION DIGITAL PROCESSOR, DG-58 DIGITAL VOICING EQUALIZER, T-1100 FM 

Around $500,000 in this system.

His serous system is in his Cape Cod home that he built a few years later.



.


----------



## DPGstereo (Jan 16, 2013)

The big boy is in his Cape Cod home. He quickly blew his $1mil budget. Second power service was need to power the system. Great detail with wall, floor, hvac..design.

View attachment 190474

View attachment 190482

View attachment 190490

CAPE COD
MX150, MC501(2) MC1.2KW(10) MC2301(2) MR88, MS750(3) MVP881, MCD1100, MDA1000, C1000C/P/T, MPC1500, ESOTERIC K01-X SE CD/SACD PLAYER, HT3F(2) XRT2K, XCS2K, XR27(2) OPPO-BDP95, PS AUDIO PPP(8) PUREPOWER 1050(4) RGPC 1200(15) JL GOTHAM SUBS(2) JL FATHOM F113 SUBS(4) SOUND ANCHOR SUB STANDS(2) LUMAGEN RADIANCE PRO SCALER, SONY VPH-G90U PROJECTOR, STEWART STUDIOTEK 120" SCREEN, SONUS FABER STRADIVARI, SILENZIO, SONOS ZP90-W4S MOD, BRYSTON BHA-1, ASC ACOUSTIC PANELS & BASS TRAPS, FORTRESS SEATING, WIREWORLD PLATINUM ECLIPSE CABLES & PLATINUM ELECTRA PC'S. 
Analog Rig: CLEARAUDIO INNOVATION WOOD w/ OUTER RING & CLAMP, UNIVERSAL ARM w/ Da VINCI' CART, 2nd UNIVERSAL ARM w/ GOLDFINGER STATEMENT CART, KLAUDIO RCM, HRS-MXR REFERENCE 4V RACK-GLOSS BLACK w/ M3X 1921 SHELVES, AESTHETIX RHEA SIG PHONO-PRE, PS AUDIO PPP, RGPC 1200, WIREWORLD PLATINUM ECLIPSE CABLES & PLATINUM ELECTRA PC'S
Reference System: BURMESTER 911MK3 AMP(3), 088 PRE-AMP, 089 CD PLAYER, 100 PHONO PRE-AMP LOADED, 948 POWER CONDITIONER, AVID ACUTUS REFERENCE SP TT, GRAHAM PHANTOM II SUPREME ARM, BENZ MICRO LP-S CART, ESOTERIC GRANDIOSO P1/D1 STACK, G01 RUBIDIUM MASTER CLOCK, N05 NETWORK PLAYER, SILENZIO, HRS-SXR CUSTOM 2V-3V-2V RACK w/ M3X 1921 SHELVES, STILLPOINTS, SONUS FABER AIDA SPEAKERS IN RED VIOLIN FINISH, JL FATHOM F113(2) SOUND ANCHOR SUB STANDS(2) ASC ACOUSTIC PANELS & BASS TRAPS, GIK PICTURE PANELS, PS AUDIO P10, WIREWORLD PLATINUM CABLES & PLATINUM ELECTRA PC'S
Library System: ESOTERIC GRANDIOSO SYSTEM M1 MONOBLOCK AMPS(2), C1 LINESTAGE PRE-AMP, K1 CD/SACD PLAYER, G1 MASTER RUBIDIUM CLOCK, E03 PHONO-PRE, SILENZIO, SONOS ZP90-W4S MOD, AERIAL ACOUSTICS 20T V2 SANTOS ROSEWOOD, AERIAL SW12 SUBS SANTOS ROSEWOOD w/ BASES(2), CANTON REFERENCE K3, DALI EPICON 8 RUBY MACASSAR, VPI HRX TT w/ SDS POWER SUPPLY, ORTOFON CADENZA BLACK CART, FURUTECH SILVER ARROWS PHONO CABLE, KLAUDIO RCM, SHUNYATA PS8, RGPC 1200(2) STEVE BLINN COMPLETE CUSTOM RACK, ASC STUDIO TRAPS, WIREWORLD PLATINUM ECLIPSE IC'S & PLATINUM ELECTRA PC'S
Bryston/Esoteric System: ESOTERIC C02-X PRE-AMP, D02-X DAC, G02-X CLOCK, BRYSTON 28B CUBED MONOBLOCK AMPS, BIT-15(2) AMR-DP777-SE DAC, SILENZIO, TAD REFERENCE ONE MK2 LOUDSPEAKERS, WIREWORLD PLATINUM ECLIPSE IC'S & PLATINUM ELECTRA PC'S

View attachment 190498

View attachment 190506

View attachment 190514

View attachment 190522

View attachment 190530

View attachment 190538

View attachment 190546


----------



## DPGstereo (Jan 16, 2013)

_*McIntosh MC2KW*_ amplifier. 2,000 watts rms - 8,000 watts peak, 3-chassy design.

View attachment 190554


----------



## DPGstereo (Jan 16, 2013)

_*McIntosh XRT2K*_ floor speaker. 

6 - 12" Aluminum Long Throw woofers
64 - 2" Inverted Titanium Dome mid-range speakers
40 - 3/4" Titanium tweeters

Weight: 452 lbs.
Height: 7 feet

View attachment 190562



Speaker brochure:
View attachment 190570






.


----------



## DPGstereo (Jan 16, 2013)

_*McIntosh MX160 *_ Home Theater Processor

View attachment 190578


----------



## SQ_Blaze (Sep 29, 2008)

Yup, Ivan Messer. I bought all of my Wire World interconnects and power cables from him. He's a nice guy, though the admins and moderators on his forum have a lot to be desired, but that's a different story.


----------



## DPGstereo (Jan 16, 2013)

_*JL Audio Gotham*_ sub
Twin 13.5" speakers
4,500 watts Class-D :laugh:
$15,000 msrp

View attachment 190586



Brochure: .
View attachment 190586







.


----------



## SQ_Blaze (Sep 29, 2008)

Considering the OP had a budget of $5k to work with, it's kind of a moot point to be posting about McIntosh and huge JL subs at this point. He's looking for more realistic suggestions.


----------



## Holmz (Jul 12, 2017)

SQ_Blaze said:


> Considering the OP had a budget of $5k to work with, it's kind of a moot point to be posting about McIntosh and huge JL subs at this point. He's looking for more realistic suggestions.


True but one would not need a heater.

The thread is of interest to me as I have had a hard time finding what to do for stereo and 5.1, etc.


----------



## Holmz (Jul 12, 2017)

DPGstereo said:


> _*McIntosh MX160 *_ Home Theater Processor
> 
> View attachment 190578


What does that do that the others do not?
Or how does this help?
Does it do 5.1 and do 2-channel ?


----------



## eviling (Apr 14, 2010)

SQ_Blaze said:


> Which Anthem did you get, the 520 or 720? Just curious.
> 
> So now you're just looking for speakers, right? If so, is 2-ch more important to you in this system? If so, I would want to put at least 50% of your leftover budget on just the two front speakers.
> 
> ...


The 720 I'm very proud to say I am a future owner of  super stoked to just have it in my shelf  

Those Elac Debut F6 are a little plane Jane, they sound good? I gatta say I'm not impressed, can't you think of any other towers like the JBL L7? I might just have to get the L7's lol I really would love idealy in my dream home audio since I was a kid I've always wanted a big 8 or 10" side firing with 2 6's or 8s and some horns or ribben tweeters. Nd yes since I was a kid I've been interested in audio. Taking **** apart. 

Sent from my unknown using Tapatalk


----------



## Porsche (Jun 29, 2008)

one of my guys at work have a pair of triad gold monitors that are very nice, he wants $1500 for them. its a large monitor that uses dual 6.5" mid bass and a ring tweeter, all by scan revelator, these are very nice and when new they sold for i believe %6500 pair. the drivers are all new, they where replaced about 500 hrs ago.

just a thought

https://www.triadspeakers.com/products/home-cinema/ir-gold-monitor/


----------



## DPGstereo (Jan 16, 2013)

SQ_Blaze said:


> Considering the OP had a budget of $5k to work with, it's kind of a moot point to be posting about McIntosh and huge JL subs at this point. He's looking for more realistic suggestions.




I started at the beginning of the thread "No budget 5.1"...Dream System...
Pretty large systems at start of this thread.




.


----------



## DPGstereo (Jan 16, 2013)

Holmz said:


> What does that do that the others do not?
> Or how does this help?
> Does it do 5.1 and do 2-channel ?





If interested, worth checking out the link. 7.1, 5.1, 2-channel.
4K Ultra HD, Balanced XLR outputs, built-in Room Correction/Bass Management (mic supped to RTA room, EQ's, TA's to mic position if desired)...too much to list. Benchmark home-theater receiver, at any price. 
$15,000 MSRP...




.


----------



## eviling (Apr 14, 2010)

DPGstereo said:


> If interested, worth checking out the link. 7.1, 5.1, 2-channel.
> 4K Ultra HD, Balanced XLR outputs, built-in Room Correction/Bass Management (mic supped to RTA room, EQ's, TA's to mic position if desired)...too much to list. Benchmark home-theater receiver, at any price.
> $15,000 MSRP...
> 
> ...


For 15k that thing better tickle my arse hole and suck me off! Jesus. 



I understand my original post was fishing for people to post dream systems since this was a car audio forum, I did not expect so much feedback. It has been more than helpful and already helped me select my av rciever. 

For those of you who don't feel like fifting a few pages to find out what I got I did get the Anthem MRX-720 for 1935$+ shipping with warranty. So I'm pretty extatic so far it looks to be everything I wanted in this project. Practical but something that'll give you that "what is that" when I bring the trusted friends in, if you missed it I also got my whole home audio collection bagged except a set of vintage ADS L990. ****ing pieces of **** out their. Thank God I only had cheaper stuff than this. But they took allot of personal items. 


I'm still trying to find a set of nice towers to base the system around I've become really fond of the JBL L7 classic tower, I want something with -

1x 10-12" woofer
1-2 x 6-8" woofer, 
1-2x soft some or 2-4" mid range
1-2 horn or ribben tweeters. This is the kind of tower I desire to base the system on the L7 comes close but lacks a bit it only has titanium dome tweeters but I like their titanium dome tweeters I've heard them in the past they've done well so I trust JBL for that. Any thoughts on a set of towers like this anyone could come up with might help  theirs only one set of L7's and it is 2k leaving me only 1k in my budget for surround and sub but maybe I could adjust the budget :X

Sent from my unknown using Tapatalk


----------



## Holmz (Jul 12, 2017)

DPGstereo said:


> If interested, worth checking out the link. 7.1, 5.1, 2-channel.w
> 4K Ultra HD, Balanced XLR outputs, built-in Room Correction/Bass Management (mic supped to RTA room, EQ's, TA's to mic position if desired)...too much to list. Benchmark home-theater receiver, at any price.
> $15,000 MSRP.
> .


Other than the price I like it.

What do people run for speakers for the rears (and sides in a 7.1)?
Mids and tweeters or full range down to 100Hz (150Hz?? Or where)

And what relatively inexpensive differential amps are available in the 25-100W range? Wondering if a bi-amped rear set with active cross overs would be worthwhile?


----------



## eviling (Apr 14, 2010)

Holmz said:


> Other than the price I like it.
> 
> What do people run for speakers for the rears (and sides in a 7.1)?
> Mids and tweeters or full range down to 100Hz (150Hz?? Or where)
> ...


Come on dude, I just made that post you could of left that **** their a min before theadjacking me. 

Sent from my unknown using Tapatalk


----------



## Holmz (Jul 12, 2017)

eviling said:


> Come on dude, I just made that post you could of left that **** their a min before theadjacking me.


Was not hijacked when I started...
Australia in 8 hours ahead 

Interested in the ribbons, and how you get an equalised response?
Does the processor equalise.p for you in a DSP way?


----------



## SQ_Blaze (Sep 29, 2008)

eviling said:


> I'm still trying to find a set of nice towers to base the system around I've become really fond of the JBL L7 classic tower, I want something with -
> 
> 1x 10-12" woofer
> 1-2 x 6-8" woofer,
> ...


Well, you already blew off my other suggestion for a full lineup of speakers. Seems to me you're more interested in the looks of a speaker than the sound.

But, if you "require" such a speaker with that driver complement, you better be prepared to adjust your budget quite a bit. You already found out that those JBL's are $2k, and that's for 25 year old speakers. 

If you're looking for something with 10" or 12" drivers, multiple woofers, mid-woofers and multiple ribbon or horn tweeters, you're looking at some major $$$. 

Sonus Faber
Quad
Dali
Westlake Audio
Nola
Legacy Audio
RAIDHO
Swan

Old Infiniti Beta or Kappa
Old VMPS
Old NHT 2.9 or 3.3


Have fun. LOL


----------



## eviling (Apr 14, 2010)

Hmm didn't realise they were that old!

No, j did not blow them off, I looked over them all accully in agony and great detail! I promise. I'm just looking for more opinions and options. I'm still considering the paradyms whitch from what I understand are litterly built and engneered with the anthems. 

I'm not looking for only looks but I do want a certain things, I know what I want and I want what I want I am man!  But I do hear you I should probably compromise on my estetic desire for a more functional setup within my budget. Just thought I could get more for my money's :/ I suppose the only way to get what I want esteticly would be a DIY.

I did see a set of JBL L7 cabinates no speakers I could try to restore. Not sure how in depth that would be. 

Sent from my unknown using Tapatalk


----------



## Holmz (Jul 12, 2017)

eviling said:


> Hmm didn't realise they were that old!
> 
> No, j did not blow them off, I looked over them all accully in agony and great detail! I promise. I'm just looking for more opinions and options. I'm still considering the paradyms whitch from what I understand are litterly built and engneered with the anthems.
> 
> ...



Maybe these question can make sense now...



Holmz said:


> ...
> What do people run for speakers for the rears (and sides in a 7.1)?
> Mids and tweeters or full range down to 100Hz (150Hz?? Or where)
> 
> And what relatively inexpensive differential amps are available in the 25-100W range? Wondering if a bi-amped rear set with active cross overs would be worthwhile?


Specifically a lot of the magic is in the cross overs.
If one can eliminate the passives with an active, and have some decent phase and time alignment, then actual speaker enclosure could get easier. 

Then for the rears, or sides and rears, is there some lessor speaker that would work?

Or maybe I am off-base? as it would be pretty deep into DIY land.


----------



## eviling (Apr 14, 2010)

I know you can get what you desire with a processor. I do not how ever know if this av or any for that matter would do that. 

I have a set of my JBL 660 gti crossovers I won't be using I wonder if I could utalise it in a diy lol

Sent from my unknown using Tapatalk


----------



## SQ_Blaze (Sep 29, 2008)

eviling said:


> Hmm didn't realise they were that old!
> 
> I did see a set of JBL L7 cabinates no speakers I could try to restore. Not sure how in depth that would be.
> 
> Sent from my unknown using Tapatalk


If you were to do that, it would end up costing more than their worth. 

You would have to source the crossovers and drivers. After that, you would have to rebuild the crossovers to get them back into spec (or possibly better than stock spec), then sourcing matched drivers will probably be next to impossible, which means you'd have to hunt down all of the drivers from different sources. If done correctly, it would be best to have them all re-coned so that they are all perfectly matched spec-wise. All of this will cost money, possibly more than you want to spend.

I purchased a pair of open baffle/sealed hybrid loudspeakers 9+ years ago from the now defunct company AV123. Danny Richie of GR-Research was the brain child behind that speaker and it punches a LOT higher than its price point. My point, a little over a year ago, I decided to upgrade about 80% of the components in their crossovers, all parts purchased from Danny. I spent $700 in parts alone! The speakers were originally $1100 introductory price. The $700 upgrade was definitely worth it, but obviously, it costs money, and sometimes lots of it. It cost me more than half of what the speakers cost new just to upgrade the already perfectly fine crossovers. I just wanted to do it to get the most out of them.

I used them for about 6 months after the upgrades, then I got the Martin Logan's. Now they sit in the corner of the room collecting dust. With the ML's, I bypassed the crossovers in them completely and am using a dbx DriveRack Venu 360 to take care of crossover duty as well as phase, time alignment, EQ and room correction. The EQ is used just to get them back to their original house curve. 

In your case and the L7 empty enclosures, you're probably looking at $100 - $200 for the crossovers, probably at least $100 or more for each SINGLE driver, of course, whatever the cost is of the enclosures, at least $200 to $300 for rebuilding the crossovers, and that's assuming you know your way around a soldering iron and you'll be doing the job yourself and buying "entry level" capacitors, resistors, etc, etc. 

If you're fortunate enough to find one person that has all of the drivers matching, you can forgo re-coning them all unless of course they're blown or have torn surrounds or cones. 

In the end, you could have a $4k pair of speakers only worth $1k.


----------



## eviling (Apr 14, 2010)

Omg that's not happening.
Anyways those legacy audio home therater towers just gave me a full on audio rager. I'll take it most that list was in snide  anyways, the kappas are cool but I want something modern. I really gatta just get my feet on the ground in some audio stores. I just haven't had time and they're appointment kinda places :/

Sent from my unknown using Tapatalk


----------



## SQ_Blaze (Sep 29, 2008)

Holmz said:


> Maybe these question can make sense now...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The DSP in the receiver can get mis-matched speaker brands/models to be tonally balanced in the room. That's no issue. They can be configured to EQ the sides/rear/center to match the curve of the mains, which is what you would want.

Crossovers and going active, yes, enclosure designs can get easier, but still have to be of great build quality, proper sizing (air space), and properly tuned to the drivers being used. The DSP/active crossover can take care of the rest.


----------



## SQ_Blaze (Sep 29, 2008)

eviling said:


> I'll take it most that list was in snide
> 
> Sent from my unknown using Tapatalk


No, it's what's out there currently on the market. The only other way to get the desired speakers is go DIY. 

And don't rag on those Infiniti speakers. Some of them are over 30 years old and still pull a premium today. They're highly desirable speakers.


----------



## eviling (Apr 14, 2010)

We'll I really just want something similar to a JBL L7 it doesn't need to be multible drivers and all crazy, but I want something with stand alone bass might even go with no sub. At least for now that was my hope. Save a few bucks get it later I also have an idea for an arc black 12 I have was thinking of putting in a box and amping it off seething stand alone or built in back plate. But it's gonna want some decent juice. It's a thought I had though. 

Sent from my unknown using Tapatalk


----------



## SQ_Blaze (Sep 29, 2008)

eviling said:


> We'll I really just want something similar to a JBL L7 it doesn't need to be multible drivers and all crazy, but I want something with stand alone bass might even go with no sub. At least for now that was my hope. Save a few bucks get it later I also have an idea for an arc black 12 I have was thinking of putting in a box and amping it off seething stand alone or built in back plate. But it's gonna want some decent juice. It's a thought I had though.
> 
> Sent from my unknown using Tapatalk


Again, take a look at the NHT 2.9's or 3.3's. Somewhat similar in design the to JBL L7's and can be had anywhere between $700 to $1400 a pair. 

I bought my 2.9's seven years ago for $700 and they're mint. Look and sound like brand new.


----------



## eviling (Apr 14, 2010)

I only looked at the 2.9's I'll look at them them all more in depth. I gatta do something at work. Anyways, one more thing 

What's a good forum for home audio gear for sale a few maybe I forget the ones I used to check out. 

Found a mint 3.3 single tower 2k$ :|

Sent from my unknown using Tapatalk


----------



## SQ_Blaze (Sep 29, 2008)

Someone is sniffing fumes if they're trying to sell a single 3.3 for $2k. I see pairs of them selling for around $1.5k all the time, sometimes less. 

Check out AudiogoN and US Audio Mart. Well, maybe eBay as well, but I deal with the other two more. I never dealt with Craig's List, and don't think I ever will.


----------



## eviling (Apr 14, 2010)

SQ_Blaze said:


> Someone is sniffing fumes if they're trying to sell a single 3.3 for $2k. I see pairs of them selling for around $1.5k all the time, sometimes less.
> 
> Check out AudiogoN and US Audio Mart. Well, maybe eBay as well, but I deal with the other two more. I never dealt with Craig's List, and don't think I ever will.


Craigslist is good to an extent. I've done Facebook also I bought a MMats old-school sq amp for 200$ 4 channel works great looks good

Got a 16" alumapro m16 for 200$ 5-6 years ago on Craigslist sold it for like 500$ sometimes ya win. 


Edit- any thoughts on the Definitive Technology BP-9040

Found a set brand new 1300$ local. But IDK how I feel about the powered sub but than I don't have to get a sub and j have left and right sub channels. It's doable. 
Sent from my unknown using Tapatalk


----------



## Holmz (Jul 12, 2017)

eviling said:


> ...
> I'm still trying to find a set of nice towers to base the system around I've become really fond of the JBL L7 classic tower, I want something with -
> 
> 1x 10-12" woofer
> ...


Assuming you find them, then what would you use for rear speakers?
Same again? Or something different with less frequency range? And less SPL?

I like the Martin Logan's, but I also think of Kubrick's 2001 opening scene.
Most towers tend to dominate the room like a peice of furniture. It is probably why Bose has their share of the market.


----------



## SQ_Blaze (Sep 29, 2008)

Holmz said:


> I like the Martin Logan's, but I also think of Kubrick's 2001 opening scene.
> Most towers tend to dominate the room like a peice of furniture. It is probably why Bose has their share of the market.


That's the nice thing about Martin Logan's... They're not a big tall box. They're tall, but you can see right through them. And then there's the sound... :rockon:


----------



## DPGstereo (Jan 16, 2013)

eviling said:


> We'll I really just want something similar to a JBL L7 it doesn't need to be multible drivers and all crazy, but I want something with stand alone bass might even go with no sub. At least for now that was my hope. Save a few bucks get it later I also have an idea for an arc black 12 I have was thinking of putting in a box and amping it off seething stand alone or built in back plate. But it's gonna want some decent juice. It's a thought I had though.
> 
> Sent from my unknown using Tapatalk




In my experience, home-theater and 2-channel audio require a different approach. I did a lot of listening to many different systems when building my home theater. In the end I came to the realization that for home theater you really want more of a SPL system. Definitely use a dedicated subwoofer or two, for best results. In part because of the ".1" in a 5 or 7 channel system is dedicated low frequency. You just don't get the same effect by sending that low channel to the main speakers. _*Klipsh*_ *makes a good performer for budget minded system.* Loaded horn highs and mids design, much like pro-audio speakers, give you the SPL, dramatic range that make home theater fun. An added, very dramatic effect is *bass shakers* mounted in seats. These are relatively inexpensive but dramatic overall effect.
I made a mini stage/platform for the sitting area, out of 2"x10" (could use 2"x6") boards and 3/4" plywood, elevated around 3/4" by rubber feet. Then rigid mounted four _*Butt Kicker*_ _bass shakers_ to deck framing, under plywood. _*Butt Kicker*_ _bass shaker_ uses an inexpensive Class-D amplifier, see web site if interested.Covered in same carpet as room. Others make a _bass shaker_ that will mount to the base of a recliner or sofa.
Using the _bass shaker_ you can listen at lower volumes and still feel the effect. Very cool!





.


----------



## eviling (Apr 14, 2010)

My girl picked up these harmen karden sticks on a whim to replace her 2.1 Bluetooth she used to have. I was talking to her about how I always wanted to get a set I'd heard good things and damn they're pretty good. A little punchy loose in the bottom but classic rock it does really well.









Sent from my unknown using Tapatalk


----------



## eviling (Apr 14, 2010)

Thinking I'm gonna go with the paradigms the prestige, not the top not the bottom but the middle. Just right . Found them nearly new for about half price on us audiomart . But I'm blowing most my wad so I'm thinking maybe I'll recone the arc black 12 and get a nice external 600-1200 watt amp for the sub and box it myself in some nice wood. 


Edit - mrx 720 Saturday and 85f's Sunday 



























Sent from my unknown using Tapatalk


----------



## DPGstereo (Jan 16, 2013)

eviling said:


> Thinking I'm gonna go with the paradigms the prestige, not the top not the bottom but the middle. Just right . Found them nearly new for about half price on us audiomart . But I'm blowing most my wad so I'm thinking maybe I'll recone the arc black 12 and get a nice external 600-1200 watt amp for the sub and box it myself in some nice wood.
> 
> 
> Edit - mrx 720 Saturday and 85f's Sunday
> ...




I have a pair of _Paradigm Studio 40_ ( tweeter, 7" mid, 7" sub). Good speakers, if you like a neutral sounding speaker. Only concern I'd have with _Paradigm_ is with when listening to older recordings, they may sound dull. High frequencies are subdued on my _Studio 40's_ compared to, say the _B&W _speaker sound.



.


----------



## eviling (Apr 14, 2010)

No. Watch this review. The 85f's are very alive. Not to bright but very energetic, and very good low end. Smith top end. Check out this review 

https://youtu.be/dB9Q95tJIkY

The owner also gave me those exact words the guy in the video used. 

Sent from my unknown using Tapatalk


----------



## SQ_Blaze (Sep 29, 2008)

And he's using the same Wire World cables I was using. Which reminds me, I need to sell those. Can't use them now that I've gone fully active and bi-amped.


----------



## eviling (Apr 14, 2010)

SQ_Blaze said:


> And he's using the same Wire World cables I was using. Which reminds me, I need to sell those. Can't use them now that I've gone fully active and bi-amped.


He accuatly gave those to me! Great guy this guy. Got em for 2300$ they're like only a few months old maybe 150 hours on them. Warranty. Can't complain! They were 5500$ new

Sent from my unknown using Tapatalk


----------



## 20to20 (Mar 3, 2017)

eviling said:


> He accuatly gave those to me! Great guy this guy. Got em for 2300$ they're like only a few months old maybe 150 hours on them. Warranty. Can't complain! They were 5500$ new
> 
> Sent from my unknown using Tapatalk




Awesome speakers man!! I have a pair of studio 60's and love them!! We sell those prestiges where I work and they sound incredible and can take tons of power !! Congrats on a great purchase .. you'll never get tired of listening to those.. what sub did u put with them?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eviling (Apr 14, 2010)

Haven't decide yet. I might just build a box for my arc black 12 and find a nice amp for it and make anoroject out it and run them 2.0 for ahwile I kinda blew my 5k budget on the receiver and towers 

Sent from my unknown using Tapatalk


----------



## 20to20 (Mar 3, 2017)

eviling said:


> Haven't decide yet. I might just build a box for my arc black 12 and find a nice amp for it and make anoroject out it and run them 2.0 for ahwile I kinda blew my 5k budget on the receiver and towers
> 
> Sent from my unknown using Tapatalk




It was worth it haha... if I may make a recommendation for a great sub that u can find cheap used now.. the velodyne DLS series subs... FANTASTIC fidelity and insane output in not such a huge package.. mine has a piano black finish and would look close to matching your towers.. hard to tell from the pics if your towers have the cherry undertone to them, it can be hard to see even looking right at them unless they're in the right light... either way, enjoy the new speaks bud!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eviling (Apr 14, 2010)

20to20 said:


> It was worth it haha... if I may make a recommendation for a great sub that u can find cheap used now.. the velodyne DLS series subs... FANTASTIC fidelity and insane output in not such a huge package.. mine has a piano black finish and would look close to matching your towers.. hard to tell from the pics if your towers have the cherry undertone to them, it can be hard to see even looking right at them unless they're in the right light... either way, enjoy the new speaks bud!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's a little chinsy to be next to these monsters. I was looking at this JL audio, 1200 watts. I couldn't build a box around my unit with a decent plate amp any cheaper. Maybe 200$ cheaper. Thinking of offering 700$ it's in moderate shape it's clearly been used. :/ I liked how I've retained warranty. I even get a full warranty with the paradigms, the receiver I'll have a full  % warranty from the day I bought it also. So excited for Sunday. I shipped the amp to the wrong address though I sent it to my parents house by mistake >_< oh well I'll just have to pick it up at least it's local only 20 mins from my house. 

It's pretty nice.









Sent from my unknown using Tapatalk


----------



## 20to20 (Mar 3, 2017)

eviling said:


> That's a little chinsy to be next to these monsters. I was looking at this JL audio, 1200 watts. I couldn't build a box around my unit with a decent plate amp any cheaper. Maybe 200$ cheaper. Thinking of offering 700$ it's in moderate shape it's clearly been used. :/ I liked how I've retained warranty. I even get a full warranty with the paradigms, the receiver I'll have a full  % warranty from the day I bought it also. So excited for Sunday. I shipped the amp to the wrong address though I sent it to my parents house by mistake >_< oh well I'll just have to pick it up at least it's local only 20 mins from my house.
> 
> It's pretty nice.
> 
> ...




I understand your perception based off of the value of the paradigms, I was specifically referring to your statement of the amount u dropped on the towers and assuming based off of your comments that u weren't looking to spend what it would take to get a "matching " sub.. all I was getting at , was a "quality for price" recommendation.. the 10" model was about $800 when it was new, and the 12" another $100 bucks... they also offered a 15" monster as well... i understand it wouldn't touch the matching paradigm subwoofer, but also doesn't cost near as much.. I also thought I would mention it to u just based off of the highly regarded opinion from a lot of our customers, and employees at my shop, and myself (being that I own one)... I will stand behind my initial comment of them in saying that it really is a great subwoofer, ESPECIALLY for what u can find them used for now... please remember I'm talking about a sub that's atleast 10 years old by now... if your looking for somethin new, I'm not sure if you've heard of SVS, but they're subs are also highly regarded... and we sell a ton of them... either way, good luck on your search !! Please post what u end up with.. what type of receiver/amplifier are u using?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DPGstereo (Jan 16, 2013)

What you have are a completely different animal from Studio 40's.

New Paradigm's would sound great with a JL Fathom f113. As controlled sub woofer as I've ever heard, with crazy output. I have a couple.
Only sub I've heard that out-performs it is the JL Gotham g213, dual 13.5"s, issue is $15,000 msrp:surprised:...

I heard a medium size home theater that had 4 g213's. Two in front, two in rear. Wow...




.


----------



## 20to20 (Mar 3, 2017)

DPGstereo said:


> What you have are a completely different animal from Studio 40's.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Those gothams really are out of control... I had a chance to walk around the JL facility in Florida last year... the enclosures for those things are truly unreal .


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eviling (Apr 14, 2010)

DPGstereo said:


> What you have are a completely different animal from Studio 40's.
> 
> New Paradigm's would sound great with a JL Fathom f113. As controlled sub woofer as I've ever heard, with crazy output. I have a couple.
> Only sub I've heard that out-performs it is the JL Gotham g213, dual 13.5"s, issue is $15,000 msrp:surprised:...
> ...


So 8 13" subs on a small system? That's 60k$ in subs....Jesus Christ. Yeah I was looking at the fathems I found one in us audiomart for 1800 with 50 hours on it. I still haven't talked to the Woman about more pieces j think she's convined were running 2 way forever. Lol

Sent from my unknown using Tapatalk


----------



## DPGstereo (Jan 16, 2013)

eviling said:


> So 8 13" subs on a small system? That's 60k$ in subs....Jesus Christ. Yeah I was looking at the fathems I found one in us audiomart for 1800 with 50 hours on it. I still haven't talked to the Woman about more pieces j think she's convined were running 2 way forever. Lol
> 
> Sent from my unknown using Tapatalk


 
This was in a $500,000 system. Not mine. Things get real in a highly/professionally tuned system like that. A whole different level that most don't realize even exists. I was "Enlightened..." , Wow'd..for sure. Great experience.




.


----------



## eviling (Apr 14, 2010)

Just got em! They're ****ing perfect. The bass is plenty for a stand alone home therater setup without the rear I don't even care for that noise anyways. They're the perfect size and look ****ing gorgiouse. 

He hooked me up with those 250$ audio cables and those 350$ RCA's. Great guy we set it up and but for about two hours and listened to vinyl. Was a good time had by all, I've not tried a digital source. We finily got the towers player full range once we found the sound settings and the bass is so nice, the highs crystal clear and transparent but fun and active not a very passive reference sound, alive. Great mids, and tight bass just like the reviews. But I've not heard it tuned it with the arc yet still all in the box I won't get these setup fully till next week I'm afraid I still have to finish the living room but I got everything far sooner than. I expected and I'm very pleased and happy. 


The finish on the shell of the anthem is beautiful too, almost a spondged texture in a black powder coat. The navigation is awesome it has an uoscreen display to the HDMI output when you enter settings so it makes it so easy to not have to sit in front of the unit to tune it. I need to setup my computer to tune it but again, probably looking at next week.
















Sent from my unknown using Tapatalk


----------



## DPGstereo (Jan 16, 2013)

Very nice!


----------



## SQ_Blaze (Sep 29, 2008)

eviling said:


> He hooked me up with those 250$ audio cables and those 350$ RCA's.


Yeah, he certainly didn't give you the Wire World cables he original had them with in the pics in his ad. I can tell you right now, they cost a LOT more than $250. 

The ones in your pics look more like AudioQuest. Still good cables though.

Also, definitely try to get that JL e110 if you can. That's the one I have and it's extremely good for the money and size. A lot more oomph and detail than you're think.


----------



## eviling (Apr 14, 2010)

SQ_Blaze said:


> Yeah, he certainly didn't give you the Wire World cables he original had them with in the pics in his ad. I can tell you right now, they cost a LOT more than $250.
> 
> The ones in your pics look more like AudioQuest. Still good cables though.
> 
> Also, definitely try to get that JL e110 if you can. That's the one I have and it's extremely good for the money and size. A lot more oomph and detail than you're think.


Yeah they're audioquest type 4 the box is staring at me as I sit here on my couch. Either way they're nice and freebee. 

I've honestly not listened to them since he was here and we did initial setup and got sound playing, and a few records and I had **** to do so I changed the breaks on my car took out and installed new stairs in my hallway attic, and Tha. I had to wire on a new light fixture in my attic. So I litterly just sat down again with them about 49 mins ago. And I played them...oh **** where's the highs I tried 3.5 adapter to two RCA adapter and still sounded like a loose cord, traveling sound and all wompy and not good at all.

So I say ****. I turn the TV back on, go into soeaker configure here we left it with all channels enabled. Turned off center. Boom it came to life, turned off surround. Holy **** that really sounds good. Turned off sub, than it really kicked in and I **** my pants. 

I've now played two bass test. One at 100% no problem sounded great imense bass incredible presence and the highs just crystal ****ing clear. So active and fun. Is honestly the only way to describe these towers. When I feel the cabinates when theyre playing some serious bass they have nearly no resoencne and the bass port sucks more than it blows it's a little weird for a tower, the second bass test i made it to -13 it goes to 0. I made it to 0 for a moment and had to turn it down on that track

Than I did some SQ, some hotel california hell freezes over a song I've heard over like 300 hours of and Jesus Christ I felt like I heard the song for the first time. I found tones and noises id never heard even in my reference headphones akg k550. But they were also very neautral sounding but still very good sound. Clean tight bass. A good reference. I kept telling my woman she had in the wrong sing theirs no way. Honestly the best thing I've ever heard. And I've not even run arc yet

And yeah I am strongly considering that sub or I was till I heard this.. I honestly am missing nothing in the bottom end. They play down to 40hrz I believe. Ain't nothing silly like 27hrz like some subs can but pretty god damn amazing bass. Like I said the bass test honestly hurt my ears at 100%

Sent from my unknown using Tapatalk


----------



## SQ_Blaze (Sep 29, 2008)

eviling said:


> And yeah I am strongly considering that sub or I was till I heard this.. I honestly am missing nothing in the bottom end. They play down to 40hrz I believe. Ain't nothing silly like 27hrz like some subs can but pretty god damn amazing bass. Like I said the bass test honestly hurt my ears at 100%
> 
> Sent from my unknown using Tapatalk


Oh trust me, you're missing something.

My Martin Logan SL3's are rated down to 30 Hz (they have a sealed 10" woofer each), and in room extend down to a very usable 24 Hz. I didn't think I was going to gain anything with the JL e110 since it's only rated to 25 Hz. I was wrong. With the SL3's playing fullrange (I have them high-passed at 16 Hz), and the sub playing from 40 Hz on down, my system is flat to about 18 Hz in-room. 

It's very noticeable, even on music that you would think it wouldn't matter.

Same RTA reading on both...


----------



## eviling (Apr 14, 2010)

SQ_Blaze said:


> Oh trust me, you're missing something.
> 
> My Martin Logan SL3's are rated down to 30 Hz (they have a sealed 10" woofer each), and in room extend down to a very usable 24 Hz. I didn't think I was going to gain anything with the JL e110 since it's only rated to 25 Hz. I was wrong. With the SL3's playing fullrange (I have them high-passed at 16 Hz), and the sub playing from 40 Hz on down, my system is flat to about 18 Hz in-room.
> 
> ...


We'll all in good time sir I gatta keep my ears to the ground find a good deal. But my spending is sadly done now. For me it is time to go back to realiality. Some can afford to play and siwrch this stuff up and go big all at once but Im satisfied where I'm at for what I wanted for now I'll add the sub, than the centers and surround eventually. 

But thank you so much for your advice SQ, I've been meaning to personally thank you, you've made quite the influence on my desiciens​. Though I suspect you were a little perterbed by my endless questions and mind changing thanks for sticking it through man! I'm sure you get that all the time in your home audio world far worse by complete noves. At least I picked up on things a little bit. I feel I went with some string desiciens. My funds were spent wisley in my eyes so

Far as below 40 hrz we only hear so low...idk what the difference could be other than the presence of the music being more involving and enveloping with the feel of the bass. So if that means this system has all that headroom to grow all the better! Because I was ****ing ear to ear last night playing with em once I got em playying right, I haven't even tuned them yet, just kept turning them up. my ears never felt tired or the music no physical strain of the intense music it just filled the room and played. it was a beautiful moment. Lol

Sent from my unknown using Tapatalk


----------



## eviling (Apr 14, 2010)

Ii got so caught up in picking gear I forgot to check messurement to make sure shut fit haha. Now I'm gonna have to move this shelf up at least a half inch if not an inch. It has like only half an inch Clarence and thus thing breaths fire when it's running. :|









I might even want to mount a fan in the back of the stand to help move the air away from the unit. I could rig something up off a little 12 v plug in wall transformer. 

Sent from my unknown using Tapatalk


----------



## eviling (Apr 14, 2010)

Finily put these bad boys out. Still not done with the house been pretty damn busy. But I wanted to get them setup. 

Calibrated them. The calibration was pretty easy sent the calibration info through my network on the wifi from computer right onto the receiver. 

Sounds great. It really is missing some things with out a center for the and movie and the I've not gotten a sub yet. The bottom end really is lacking but for now it does.  I'm very happy with it. It's a very active sound very bright crisp and sharp. The guy who I bought it from described the sound as fun and energetic. I'd have to agree. Music plays effortlessly it's best attrtubute by far. 

The receiver is exceptionally simple, very easy to setup inputs and rerout everything. it can be networked with other units and has 2 zones so I can add speakers in another room and play other media through it. It supports enough modern features without over complicating use, I love the setup. Everything fits into the lifestyle without figuring out things it's very easy to use everything and manage settings, speakers outputs.









Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## eviling (Apr 14, 2010)

Got the 55" OLED. Went with the LG. I like their natural colors. Looks ****ing great 









Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## eviling (Apr 14, 2010)

Got the sub  picked up a used paradigm special edition 8" sub, I don't know anything about the line but it matched the finish and was in the league of the presteges and had a matching gloss black finish. Picked it up for 435$ it also came with the perfect bass kit from paradigm whitch appears nearly identical to the arc setup for the anthem. 

Bot sure if I wanna use the perfect bass kit the anthem manual mentioned about these self tuning subs and said it's a matter of trial and error but honestly its added the boom and added it well. Brought this setup to a whole new level  as you can see the walls almost finished ot the left I'll be painting the wall behind the TV tomorrow and putting in boxes and such toount tv on wall without seeing cables


I wanna add a wireless transmitter for the subwoofer I was thinking of putting the sub under the end table by the couch to not clutter up the front of the living room.

Any opinions on the wireless transmitter, and does anyone know if the 50$ units are equivalent to the 150$ klipsh transmitter?

Also, I don't understand the inputs on the sub. What does it mean low end and sub input? I just used the RCA I had the turntable for it till I get an RCA taking R and L outputs from receiver but should I use R and L and if so don't I need two transmitters if I go the wireless router for the subwoofer.























Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## eviling (Apr 14, 2010)

Finily done! Couldn't be happier with it got it all wired up and working. Added a new outlet behind the and a blank slot for running wires down the wall. The tv stands a hand me down (was my fiences late father's the stand) but I made it work. Shows to much wires for my likeing but it certainly looks better than it did in my living room for the past 3 months now
;-S

Took the one shelf to let the processor breath! That thing throws off some heat and after reviewing the manual it does say at least 8" all around it to ventilate properly 

Turns out the avx 720 doesn't bi-amp!! I'm so disappointed. The 700 or 710 , previous model did offer it. Supposedly it's an overall better sound with more dynamics unbiamped setup of the previous setup but what I want to know is that still true comparing that biamped on the unit that did?

Also I still can't really get this sub to bump I've reviewed all the settings ahve it crossed up to 80 even and it still don't really bump even with the rain knob all the way up
















Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## schmiddr2 (Aug 10, 2009)

Looks good. The stand is a little odd there, but not bad. That tree looks to take up some space as well.


----------



## eviling (Apr 14, 2010)

schmiddr2 said:


> Looks good. The stand is a little odd there, but not bad. That tree looks to take up some space as well.


Yeah it's not the biggest living room. House is only 980 sq 2 floors with no baent but it's a cozy place for two. I like it. 

The stand isn't ideal but it's not worth the argument. It does the task It's all her piece of **** sister gave her out of her dad's tv setup with marantz amp and some nice jbl satalites and such. But that's neither here nor there @[email protected] 

Any advice on what to look at about the subs output? I know it has the power when I plugged into the RCA it bumped some serious static but with music is so neautral. Idk maybe I need to re run the arc calibration with the sub I only had the 2.0 setup when I ran arc :/ I'll try it tonight. The sub also has an arc like autotune function and a USB on the back of the sub so if it's curve is still set to the previous owners setup and preferences that could also be why I have no output on the bottom end. I swear it was louder before intore it down to mount the TV and everything but I checked I set it up the same way :/

Still not sure what this is about either what's the second RCA for 









Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## naiku (May 28, 2008)

Where is the sub located? Have you done the subwoofer crawl with it? Basically, put the sub where you would normally be sitting, then crawl around the floor until you find the spot the sub is loudest. Put the sub there and done. 

I did the same with the sub in our living room, the wife looked at me funny with a subwoofer sitting on the couch while I crawled around, but it worked nicely.


----------



## eviling (Apr 14, 2010)

Right now it's to the right in front pictures in picture. It was a matter of recalibration. I re ran arc as well as the the perfect bass kit calibration for the sub it's self whitch turned out to be a more thourgh calibration. The arc only played a short blip the PBK ran a very long pulse and with much more power for the mic to easily hear. With the arc it actually made me nearly turn the gain all the way up not quite sure why the output was so low but once I ran this and tried some extreme bass music anything over -10 on the receiver was uncomfortable amount of pressure from the music and at +10 the dog left the room  lol poor girl 































Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## BP1Fanatic (Jan 10, 2010)

eviling said:


>


Connect the 2 subwoofers' inputs into the AVR's 2 subwoofer outputs next to the chassis ground! Place the sub in the corner and BOOM!


----------



## eviling (Apr 14, 2010)

Thinking of adding a 2 channel or multi channel amp to really reach the full potential of these, I found an adcom gfa 7000 and a gfa5500 the 5500 a two channel doing 200 rms 1000 total peak for the unit not sure if that's only with bridge or not. The 7000 offers 120 rms per channel and enough channels for extra to add stuff later would I see better sound on my paradigms biamped 120 a piece, roughly what I believe my anthem does stock but I can split the 2 channels into four and biamp into the passive crossover of the towers correct? Just doing some eBay sloothing debating if I'm insane or not the fience is not down but that never stoped me before ?

Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## Old Skewl (May 30, 2011)

Adding an amp will make a big difference. I had a B&K ST 1430(3 channel) on the front 3 channels of my old system before the EIC socket came out of the chassis and arced with the chassis and took out both the amp and the receiver. I recently purchased a Yamaha RX-V1050 but it is not as dynamic as it was with the added amp. I too am on the hunt for a 3 - 5 channel amp.


----------



## eviling (Apr 14, 2010)

Yeah, I mean it gets loud but it's only no distortion up to like -20, than it begins to distortion and the separation and Dynamics aren't as impressive as I can tell the speakers want to play. I've done allota listening in high end systems and I can hear these speakers crying to be pushed. The previous owner of the towers had like 400 watts going into each tower. They're really not even rated as far as I've seen. I'd guess around 400 would be their limit he ran mcentosh stuff thiugh and their stuff has auto shutdown features that will never blow a speaker. Guess that's what you get for all that $

The guy I bought them from replaced these towers with a set of 5k$ towers so 10k$ towers mcntosh towers they looked quite glorious but I bet they need a good pint of power to move 

Still not sure where I'd even out a separate amp. My fience says I'm crazy if I add an amp. We already have 6k$ just in the receiver and two towers the sub I bought for an additional 500$ but it's a 1000$ discontinued sub. It's amazing for an 8" sub the box is so perfect it probably doesn't e en have that imoressive of a sub but it does have some massive excusrsion. I have become a big fan of paradigm. I'm not as happy with the cheap outs anthem did on the receiver. The avr700 had biamp, the 720 does not! Also they removed allot of features. Theirs really no tweaking with modes. You run arc and it comes up with the EQ curve and it's beautiful but it's pretty flat it really makes the speakers drag without that eztra ooph from biamping. :/ 

Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## B5I8 (Feb 7, 2009)

My dream system would be (7) Emotiva Stealth 8's, (2) Deep Sea Sound Mariana 24SC Subwoofers, a Marantz AV7704 Pre-Amp, and a MiniDSP DDRC-88A Dirac Processor.


----------



## BP1Fanatic (Jan 10, 2010)

Go for it!


----------

